# My girls and I need some help.



## treesbythesea (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello all,
First outdoor grow.
My girls have been stunted by crazy swings in the weather. They are a month old now and transplanted to soil. I dont know I should fertilize or change soil. PH is around 7.5. Soil is organic raised garden soil with organic perlite some lime, hummic acid, wormcastings. Here are some pics. Temperature has been in the low eighties and I've put them in shade. Waiting for them to dry out a little so I can give them some nutes. I have 12 plants. Mixed feminized strains. Any feedback would be great. 

View attachment 20170623_125631.jpg


View attachment 20170623_125617.jpg


View attachment 20170623_124858.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2017)

Tell us more about your soil.  It looks a bit dense and barky.  Temps in the low 80s are just fine.  The light green indicates that they are probably deficient in N.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2017)

I don't know where you are but you could you get a bag of organic soil and mix in with the soil you are using. They look hungry and could use a nice tea of worm castings for now, but i would change out that soil.   Welcome to Marijuana passion, by the way.  Your plants will be able to take the full sun soon.  You are right to wait until they dry a bit. You could foliar feed now if you have some more worm casting around for the tea.


----------



## treesbythesea (Jun 26, 2017)

Thank you for your responses. Its been a struggle but Im eager to learn. The soil is an organic soil that I mixed with perlite and lime. Somehow I misread and the soil is pretty void of food. I gave them a dose of fox farms grow big. They loved it but still loook hungry. The ph is at 7. Do you suggest I try and lower ph. Would you mix current soil with organic potting soil? Here are pics of my soil brand and my plants. There are 3 Saphire, 2 Blue Dream, 1 white widow, 1 purple and 1 outlaw for regular plants. 4 gorilla glue, 3 cheese and 1 blackberry kush. Cheers! 

View attachment 20170623_152354.jpg


View attachment 20170626_095057.jpg


View attachment 20170626_095038.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jun 26, 2017)

I would remix the soil with perlite. Big chunky perlite will help with drainage.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 29, 2017)

I would recommend that any time you grow in organic soil, you get some Mychorrizae or other beneficial microbe inoculant and mix into your soil and then water with a solution containing molasses. *In organics the microbes are the key* You also should try to get you pH to stay around 6.5-6.8 so that the microbes stay healthy. The microbes are what feed the plants. They are like little helper elves that carry nutrients to the plants. If they aren't healthy, your plants will not thrive.

If you want to keep it simple, you can buy commercial organic teas that have the microbes and sugars that feed them (which is the purpose of the molasses). Advanced nutrients has several kinds of organic inoculants like Piranha and Tarantula, just to name a couple.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2017)

you are going to have to decide if you want to grow organic or not organic.  Fox Farm Grow Big is not organic.  If you use chemical nutrients, you don't need to worry about adding microbes, as chemical fertilizers will kill them.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 8, 2017)

My recommendation is for your first couple outdoor grows don't go organic there is a steep learning curve for the correct way to grow organic and using chemical nutes is a good a good way to learn the way the plants grow and how certain things cause problems after a grow or 2 then try to go organic as long as you flush correctly there's not a problem with using chemical nutes starting off and as stated it's one or the other can't be organic and use chemical nutes


----------



## treesbythesea (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys, thank you all for your advice. I swiched the soil to coast of maine and decided to go with fox farm nutes. What a difference! I guess my next question is if they are in 3 gallon pots now what size do I put them in next? They are growing like crazy... 

View attachment 20170712_111729.jpg


View attachment 20170712_111740.jpg


View attachment 20170712_111751.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a small yard so 20 gallon is as big as I can go. Can you put them in the ground?


----------



## treesbythesea (Jul 12, 2017)

That was the plan originally but we are excavating it in the next few weeks. I think I'll go up to 7gallon next week and hoping for 15-20 gallon by first week in August.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 15, 2017)

I wouldn't transplant twice.  I'd go right to the 20 gal when they outgrow what they are in now.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 16, 2017)

Yup, straight to the twenty gallon. They should start flowering by first to mid August. From the looks of the pics on the 12th, I imagine about 12 more inches of growth. They are beautiful plants. Consider your first Grow as a learning experience. Your plants are about the size of my first medical Grow. Doing much better now ten years later. Folks here are real helpful. I would not be the grower I am today I'd not for Marijuana Passions kind members.

Mojo and welcome to the Passion of growing Marijuana.


----------

